
ProteinNet: A standardized data set for machine learning of protein structure - tepal
https://github.com/aqlaboratory/proteinnet
======
waleedka
> Construction of this data set consumed millions of compute hours

It's great to see such datasets shared publicly. I hope it achieves the
intended purpose and spurs innovation in protein folding.

------
nafizh
Can anyone point to a comprehensive review of the machine learning work done
so far in protein structure prediction?

~~~
dr_coffee
I'm no expert but this was posted on HN several weeks ago and has a decent
review of the literature. Might be a place to start:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407170)

